# Reliable and best iphone repair shop in pune ?



## nvrmndryo (Sep 29, 2011)

hi , i need to repair my iphone 2g ,
I gave it to one mobile repair shop in Pune(J.M.ROAD) , n he screwed it up , and my 650 bucks gone to flush ..
So in anyone knows the mobile repair shop which will repair my iphone 2g without cheating and who are expert on iphone's. 
Sad thing we don't have official iphone service center in Pune . So any help ?
I need Reliable source who has done (repaired his iphone).


----------



## shean (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I knw many vendors for iPhone Repair but do not know anyone from pune. You can check it online. Infact there are many who provides iPhone repair services online i.e you need not to pay shipping charges plus you can check the vendor feedback online before sending it


----------

